

Men need to open up about depression, not man up and keep quiet - DanBC
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/active/mens-health/11533147/Men-need-to-open-up-about-depression-not-man-up-and-keep-quiet.html

======
DanBC
The UK Office for National Statistics has some useful data to help you
understand stories like this.

[http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/rel/subnational-
health4/suicides-i...](http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/rel/subnational-
health4/suicides-in-the-united-kingdom/2013-registrations/suicides-in-the-
united-kingdom--2013-registrations.html)

They define what they mean by suicide, and why there are problems with that
definition; they define what they mean by the date; etc.

This article gently mangles some of the numbers. It's probably best to use the
language the statisticians use. So, rather than "suicide is the leading cause
of death for the under 50" I'd say "suicide is the leading cause of death for
men age 20 to 34; and aged 34 to 49". We have to be extra careful with people
aged under 15 because of the way the stats work and because of low numbers.

The national charity "Time to Change" does good work about reducing the stigma
associated with mental health problems. [http://www.time-to-
change.org.uk/](http://www.time-to-change.org.uk/)

I particularly like their "discussion tips" \- small business card sized cards
that you can use to start a conversation. [http://www.time-to-
change.org.uk/resources/materials-downloa...](http://www.time-to-
change.org.uk/resources/materials-downloads)

I also really like the video conversations they have. Matt and Tim is
powerful. [http://www.time-to-change.org.uk/talking-about-mental-
health](http://www.time-to-change.org.uk/talking-about-mental-health)

Sources of stigma are sometimes surprising. When you hear about a child carer
it's easy to imagine other children being mean. It's bizarre to hear that
teachers are sometimes the main problem for a child carer. My local charity
that helps child carers has some great information. There are probably local
versions if you're in England. I have no idea what other countries do.
Gloucestershire Young Carers:
[http://www.glosyoungcarers.org.uk/](http://www.glosyoungcarers.org.uk/)

